

Carol Bartz interview may come with $10 million price tag - anigbrowl
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/09/08/carol-bartz-yahoo-disparagement/

======
hga
So you suppose she might not care that much? How much is her reputation worth?
Wasn't she essentially retired before being brought in for a Mission
Impossible?

